
Android 2.0 screenshot walkthrough - Flemlord
http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2009/10/16/android-2-0-screenshot-walkthrough/
======
jrockway
I wish Android could decide between white-on-black-background or black-on-
white-background. I like the dark style, but it doesn't seem to be consistent.
It is even less consistent on these screenshots.

Also, will the release builds finally have multitouch?

~~~
nym
There's some talk that Eclair may have multitouch:

[http://www.androidcentral.com/multi-touch-coming-
android-20-...](http://www.androidcentral.com/multi-touch-coming-
android-20-eclair)

------
makecheck
I like how some buttons are in a kind of "thumb sweep" layout: along a curve
where you're most likely to be able to reach them.

~~~
kingnothing
I wonder if they'll offer a "left handed" option as well. The layout on the
car app is clearly designed for the thumb of the right hand.

------
dystopia
I'm glad to see that they move away from the 3d app icons with the angled
shadows and use larger, flat icons in 2.0.

The older-style icons are a pain to make and the Android icon design
guidelines are way more complicated than the iPhone icon guidelines, so no one
bothers to follow them.

------
paul9290
Last weekend I spent buying, customizing, replacing and then a few days later
taking the HTC Hero(Android phone) back to Sprint. I ended up getting an
iPHone after all that, as 2 Hero's headphone jack malfunctioned and the thing
runs extremely slow/laggy & not as responsive as the iPhone when
typing/interacting with it.

Though one thing I do miss about that Andriod phone was real time updates of
Twitter, Facebook & Gmail, as well as background apps capable. I have not
found an iPhone app that provides real time updates of the aforementioned.

~~~
whalesalad
I'm a gadget nut and after a couple years as an iPhone user... I decided it
was time to take the jump to an android powered phone. Aside from the lack of
a 3.5mm headphone jack w/o a usb adapter, I really like the phone I chose, the
MyTouch from T-Mobile (HTC Magic).

Prior to rooting (you can think of it as equivalent to jailbreaking on an
iPhone) my phone and installing Cyanogen's mod I was pretty unhappy with the
phone overall. Sure it was a great device, but it was still shadowed by my
iPhone experience. The keyboard was slow, not as responsive. I can type real
fast on an iPhone, but on the Android phone I felt handicapped.

After rooting the phone and installing Cyanogen, as well as the HTC keyboard
(instead of the base Android one), I absolutely love it. I have a slight
glitch which has been apparently found out to be a small kernel bug
(<http://code.google.com/p/cyanogenmod/issues/detail?id=329>), but my
experience hasn't been bad as some of the other people.

Performance is on-par with my iPhone now, especially with the keyboard. I
really like HTC's keyboard. Lots of enhancements with the Cyanogen mod as
well. That's one thing I really love about the Android community, is the open-
ness (duh) and the number of ROM's out there you can play around with.

One thing I don't like (which isn't so much of a problem with a rooted phone
and the underground hacker community) is all of the platform specific stuff
out there from companies like HTC and Motorola. The HTC Hero is a perfect
example of a phone with a totally modified Android OS that looks great, but is
specific to that device. Why can't I run that on my Magic? Why can't someone
run it on their Moto phone? You can of course, as I mentioned previously
thanks to the community, but why aren't all of these awesome things being made
available to everyone? It's an open handset alliance after all.

Anyway, sorry for that incoherent blob of text. I was so happy to scan through
these screenshots today, I'm _super_ excited for 2.0!

~~~
jsz0
The various Android handset makers are not only competing against RIM & Apple
but also with each other. A good UI is a huge competitive edge. It would be
interesting to see HTC for example offer their UI on the Android market place
for any handset. I wonder if that's something Google would allow into the
catalog?

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
UI's like that are not applications; they are actually built into the core of
Android. Changing system themes, even on a rooted phone, requires downloading
an image specific to the ROM you're running, and flashing that over top of
your current ROM. Changing to another theme, or reverting to the standard
theme, requires re-flashing your phone every time.

That said, I would love to see installable themes where the user can
download/select/apply multiple themes on the fly without flashing/rebooting
their phone, but at the moment, I think it's a result of Android taking the
simple/efficient route for implementation.

------
scorpioxy
Pretty sweet.

Sadly, the manufacturers take a long time to catch up to released Android
versions. Almost makes users want to "wait a few months" before purchasing a
phone.

I think Google needs to help those guys out so that they can get the releases
earlier.

~~~
enjo
A phone running Android 2.0 will be in users hands(according to my source at
least) in the next 30 days.

~~~
jrockway
What is your source?

~~~
enjo
I'm not saying (I don't want to jeopardize any relationships). Take it for
what it's worth.

~~~
jrockway
Still better than TechCrunch...

------
nym
I can't wait to get my hands on Motorola's "Sholes" -
[http://www.engadget.com/2009/07/30/motorola-sholes-
android-p...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/07/30/motorola-sholes-android-
phone-headed-for-verizon/)

~~~
natrius
For more info, Google "Motorola Droid", which is apparently the name it will
be released under for Verizon. I think I'm going to be a Verizon customer
fairly soon...

------
nym
I wish they'd release more information on what they're doing to improve
battery life. That and speed are the most important things to me as a daily
user of Android.

------
geuis
Ive been a big iPhone fan, but these screenshots look pretty nice.

